# HILTON HEAD--PGA HERITAGE WEEK-- April 9/16-- WATERSIDE & COTTAGES-- 2b/2b $695.00



## jeffwill (Mar 14, 2016)

Title says it all.

WATERSIDE comes with the free golf & tennis package.  For newbe's that's free greens fees for 4, everyday of your stay.  For tennis--- one hour of free tennis for 4-- each day on premium courts.

The COTTAGES does not have this special accommodation. 

Go to spinnakerresorts.com to learn more about these two resort locations. 

Check out is Saturday the 16th, so you will not be there for the Sunday final day of the tournament.  I'd rather be home watching it on TV anyway.

Price is $695. for either location.

This week is Hilton Head at it's BEST.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 22, 2016)

The PGA Heritage week on is an event that has it all.  

These Saturday to Saturday weeks are still available.  If you've never been to Hilton Head Island, I can't think of a better time.

I recently purchased Rare Coin Gallery & Steel Fox Firearms in downtown DeLand Fl. , my current hometown.   Consequently, this timeshare gypsy is now grounded 6 days a week.

Back to timeshares---- reasonable offers are requested. 

Tell a friend to call me----- Jeff Williams 704-488-8769.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 27, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 30, 2016)

Both these locations are beautiful at this time of year.

Make an offer and discover Hilton Head.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 2, 2016)

Still looking for offers--  please.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 8, 2016)

*Hilton Head*

April 9, still available?

Cindy
5405602987


----------

